# Rena Smartheater Being Discontinued???



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

I just got off live chat with Drs. Foster & Smith asking when they would be getting more of the 300w Smartheaters and they said they wont be carrying them anymore. Does this mean they are discontinued or whats the deal with these heaters I can't find the 300w available anywhere only the 50w ones.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

The heaters were discontinued as of january of this year. There are also rumors swirling that the smartfilter line of HOB will be taken off the market as well. I found a place that seems to have limited quantities of the 300watt available, but looks like you may have to phone in to order. I'll PM the info to you.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks for the link 702 but they want full retail so I think I'll go with plan b and order the Hydor inline heater it seems to get pretty good reviews. Do you know why they would discontinue the smartheaters because they seemed to get good reviews from what I could tell??


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

I ordered a 200 watt a couple days ago on amazon. Havent got it yet, but as of now there are 300 watt Smartheaters on the site. I havent been able to find one bad review on them, so I went with them instead of another brand.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

Good riddance to the Smart Filter. :dancing:


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

sjnovakovich said:


> Good riddance to the Smart Filter. :dancing:


Was this just your experience because I'm having a hard time finding any negative reviews. Anyway it's discontinued so O'well now I'm trying to settle on something else. I can't find a single review on the Aqueon Pro heaters but they look nice and I like their specs which include a lifetime warranty. They have the regular ones which are glass but the pro ones look a lot like the original stealths. Anybody have any reviews on these?? I was going to get the Hydor ETH inline but I found several poor reviews with it and it costs twice as much as the others. I'm thinking either the Aqueon Pro or the Fluval M series now.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 4 Aqueon Pros (recent trade-ins from the Marineland Stealth Pro recall) & 1 Fluval M Series.
Cant say I like the shiny/chrome look of the Fluval M.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Glaneon said:


> I have 4 Aqueon Pros (recent trade-ins from the Marineland Stealth Pro recall) & 1 Fluval M Series.
> Cant say I like the shiny/chrome look of the Fluval M.


I think this is all I needed to hear to steer me towards the Aqueon Pros. They look just like the old Stealths with the addition of a power indicator light which was my only complaint about the old Stealths. I can't find very many reviews on the Aqueon Pro and it seems like nobody really carries it. The few reviews I have found are all good though and no bad ones yet. The standard Aqueon has quite a few reviews that are mostly good but I did find several bad ones. Can I ask how long you've had your Aqueon Pros up and running now? Also does the heater have a loud click to it when it cycles off/on cause one of these will be in my bedroom?


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

jkulysses said:


> sjnovakovich said:
> 
> 
> > Good riddance to the Smart Filter. :dancing:
> ...


Please note that I was referencing the Smart Filter... not the Smart Heater


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

sjnovakovich said:


> jkulysses said:
> 
> 
> > sjnovakovich said:
> ...


I actually totally missed that part and thought you were referring to the heater thanks for clarifying.


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Ok I was doing some Google searching about these Aqueon Pro heaters and found out some very interesting info. It brought me to a different fish forum that had some interesting info but I'm pretty sure I'm not supposed to link to another fish forum so I wont do that but within the thread at the other forum there was a link back to this forum which I will attach. It seems as if I was right and these are the old Stealth heaters that have a power indicator now and a Aqueon style control knob but other than that they are the samething.  I'm ordering two of them tonight. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 42630b5e50


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

No audible click that I can tell - I have one about 5' from my bed and I don't hear it.


----------

